# Piccino brew boiler stopped working



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

My Piccino's brew boiler has stopped working. Anyone else had this problem or have any clue what could be wrong?

Suggestions on places to get it fixed in London would be useful too


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi beachhouse.

If you mean when you press the brew switch nothing happens. I had the same with my Heavenly.

Took the top off and found the spade connectors had come off the switch. Reconnected them and everything was fine.

Hope this is your problem because its an easy fix!

Cheers Shaun.


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish it was. Already had the top off to check connections. The pump is still working. When I hit the brew switch I get cold water out as the boiler isn't doing anything. The steam boiler is still going fine. I'm guessing element is gone or one of the thermostats. Looks like there is a cycling one to keep it at temp and a safety one. Not sure about pulling these out myself. Have email fracino for some advice too. Just thought someone may have run across the same problem


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

I seem to have isolated the problem after some advice on these here forums! http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7058-Fracino-Paccino-no-hot-water

I bypassed the temp cycling thermostat and the brew boiler started heating up. Looks like that is the problem then so I will order a PIC66 tomorrow. I knew there was a good reason to buy something built locally! Actually after I put it back together the thermostat worked (for a bit).

While I had the top off I noticed the steam boiler puff a bit of steam out the top. Is this normal?


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

I ordered the thermostat yesterday and it arrived today! Thanks Fracino. Installed the thermostat tonight and coffee is flowing again.


----------

